# HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY*
:cake: :birthday: arty: :gift: :balloons: :cake:

*Hope you are having a wonderful time at Nationals!!!*


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY

thanks so much for everything you've done and hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stacey! 

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!! :balloons: 
Hope you have a wonderful spectacular day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To a wonderful person....Hope your day is the best...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are having a lot of fun!  :cake: :gift: arty: Bring on those Birthday Blue ribbons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stacey!!! Hope you have an awesome day!!! :wahoo: :stars: :birthday: :cake:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :clap: :cake: :birthday:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

WHOOOOO!! Hope you're having a great day Stacey!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!! :bday: arty: :stars: :stars: :birthday: :dance:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I hope it is great!!!!!

:birthday: :stars: :balloons: :bday: :gift: :cake: :clap: :leap:   :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stacey!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

:stars: HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY  :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!! I hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

happy birthday!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

:stars: :birthday:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:birthday: :gift: :cake: :balloons: 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you guys :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You are so welcome. :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY....I hope that you hada great day! :hug: :grouphug:  :leap: :stars: :birthday: :balloons: 
Have a safe trip home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your Welcome..... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

got home an hour ago! I have the worse luck with traffic ever! got stuck in 2 traffic jams for an hour each  

So happy to be home. The goats are settling back in but boy is it much hotter here then MA. I do miss the weather from the north east thats for sure!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about the traffic jam...no fun...but glad you and the goaties.. got home safe and sound... :hug: :thumbup:


----------

